# Favorite squat



## Nelco (Apr 23, 2011)

Searched for this thread, but couldn't find one
Whats your 
Favorite thing, place, whatever to squat?

My favorite is usually bridges, but otherwise under semi trailors with no engine attached..sometimes just out in the open in downtown area's..depends on if there's chomo's and such around..or if I'm alone or not.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 24, 2011)

My Car or a camper but I cant always afford insurance. 

I want to live on a beach and taking over an old back woods cabin would be nice.


----------



## sons of vipers (Apr 24, 2011)

a few weeks ago a friend and I squatted the house I grew up in which was pretty awesome


----------



## Lizzzzz (Apr 24, 2011)

there was a squat in birmingham alabama we called grandma's closet. it was like an old ladies group home but it seemed like they all died in '05 (from what we could tell by letters and calendars) and their kids or whatever emptied out the appliances and furniture but left all the old lady knick-knacks, books, and clothes. we stopped there on our way down to NOLA for halloween and found awesome granny costumes to take with us.


----------



## 1544c (Apr 24, 2011)

i love squatting abandoned buildings. Or empty homes that are for sale (always remember to wake up early)
abandoned vehicles are always a great find.
i once slept in a semi truck that had been parked in this vehicle lot in rawlins wy. i had seen the truck sitting in the same spot every time i came through and it never looked as if it was used. so i jumped in and got in the sleeper and drifted off to sleep.
i wake up in the morning to the sound of two men's muffled voices. they talk outside the truck for a few moments and i hear "hold on let me check if it's in there"
a guy opens the driver side door. climbs in and sits on the seat, meanwhile i'm frozen on the bed with my head poking out of the top of my sleeping bag, watching the back of this guy's head. he reaches into the glove compartment and grabs something and exits the truck.
i hear them wander over to the back of the truck and they start up some machine to remove the bolts from the back tires (i can see them in the trucks side-mirrors)
meanwhile, i pack my sleeping bag as quick as i can and exit out the driver side door. they never see me.


----------



## earthowl (Apr 25, 2011)

when i was in Montery, CA we got brought to this squat so we didnt have to sleep in the rain there. 
it was an old office building which some guy named "grinch" had opened up for up and apparently rewired the whole place so that the security alarm didnt work, and the handicapped door worked, so we could just walk in through the back.
it was pretty clean and pretty huge, two floors, good amount of light, safe roof access, and best of all!!!!!.......drum roll??
RUNNING WATER AND ELECTRICITY!! it was amazing. i forgot what the sound of a flushing toilet sounded like for a while. 
it was a pretty good size, everyone in my band had their own room. we could come in and out when ever we wanted. it was great, we would get pretty roundy and drunk sometimes and play music pretty loud, and people said they couldnt hear shit from the out side. it was great.

we even procceeded to beat the living shit( while i was screaming im going to kill you, and kicking bottles and walls and flipping the fuck) out of that grinch dood, he ended up being kinda a douche. and we still never got busted.

we hear a little about this before we left, but apparently after we ran that dood out of "our" squat we found out the place was a ticking time bomb and the rewiring system was bound to go off within the next few days, just happened to be that the day we left is when it went off, and i had drawn this HUGE mural on the wall. okay, it had pictures i drew of all of us and all our instruments and all our dogs, also a picture of our banjo player killing a cop hahahha, and i dont mean to brag or notin, but it was a pretty good drawing... either way we were freaked the fuck out. we even got stopped by the cops when we were hitching to big sur and asked if we had a banjo cause they were looking for someone with a banjo.

pretty awesome squat. good memories. love you montery.


----------



## Dmac (Apr 26, 2011)

so a guy invites you to his squat, that was nice, huge had electricity and running water and you and your band beat the shit out of him cuz you think he was kind of a douche? what a fucking ingrate! i know who the douche really is!


----------

